# Keine Stellenanzeigen unter Suche/Biete!



## dariyos (8 Juni 2016)

*Voraussetzungen für die Schaltung einer Stellenanzeige*



Die Stellenanzeigen erscheinen ab sofort nur noch im  Unterforum „Stellenangebote“ und werden ausschließlich vom Admin "Jobs“  eingestellt, bearbeitet und archiviert. 
Die Sidebar beinhaltet die 3 aktuellsten Stellenanzeigen. 
Der Menüpunkt „Jobs“ führt direkt in das Unterforum „Stellenangebote“. 
Senden Sie uns Ihre Stellenanzeigen in Textform per Email an jobs@sps-forum.de – vorzugsweise als .doc. 
Sie möchten Ihre Anzeige in Ihrem Corporate Design zum  Download einbinden? Hierzu senden Sie uns bitte Ihre Stellenanzeige  zusätzlich als PDF. Auch die Einbindung externer Links ist möglich. 
Teilen Sie uns mit, ab wann Ihre Stellenanzeige erscheinen soll – wir kümmern uns um die fristgerechte Umsetzung. 
Die Dauer der Anzeigenschaltung beträgt 6 Wochen. Ihre  Stellenanzeige wird nach Ablauf entfernt, es sei denn, es wird eine  Verlängerung für weitere 6 Wochen gebucht oder ausdrücklich eine  vorzeitige Löschung gewünscht. 
Stellengesuche können weiterhin im Unterforum „Suche / Biete“ von jedem registrierten User eingetragen und verwaltet werden. 
Kontakt bei Fragen und Aufgeben einer Stellenanzeige: jobs@sps-forum.de 

Anhang anzeigen SPS-Forum_Flyer Stellenanzeigen.pdf


----------

